# Not for me but...Mount Hermon, Ky



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been putting out feelers for some time now. Someone sent me an interesting property but it is not for us. Too close to the road. But in case anyone is interested; the property is not listed on the internet. Just posted in the local Glascow County, Ky. paper.

46acres M/L. 30 in rolling to flat land the remainder wooded. It is a Mennonite home ( she said large with a good roof, etc. but nothing fancy). Floor heated by water pipes via an outdoor wood furnace. 

The owner thinks the house is about 200 feet back from the road.

The runs a produce/canning business so she has 4 greenhouses ( from google earth it looks as they run together). She has spring water that is held into a tank. But also hooked up to city water due to her canning business.

Barns with a milking stall. She does not think they have a septic tank, but a a "drain field?". Taxes are $400 a year.
Farm address looks to be: 665 Mt. Hermon Rd.,Mt. Hermon Ky.42157 


Price $175,000

And we are still looking....but want more secluded. Since we expect to drive 6 to 8 hours and have to spend the night, we hope to have several properties to see at one time..Dreaming.


----------

